# Bacon wrapped jalapenos



## SallyChoc (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey,
This is a great appetizer for the grill.
10 - jalapeno peppers, medium sized
1 package of bacon
1 package of cream cheese
1 box tooth picks.

1. Prepare the jalapenos by cutting tops and slicing in half (long ways).
2. Remove the seeds and let them soak in cold tap water for about 2 hours, or if you like things hot, forget the soaking.
3. Put a generous amount of cream cheese in the jalapeno pepper half.
4. wrap that jalapeno with bacon and secure with a tooth pick.
5. Cook on gas or charcoal grill.  Start with cheese side down.  This sears the bacon and give the cheese a better chance of not falling out of the pepper.
6.  Cook until well done on both side.  
I like it when the bacon gets crispy.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2007)

how could that NOT be good.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG----my son made those when we were home and they were so delicious.  Wished that we could get jalapenos here!!


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 13, 2007)

try using some left over pulled pork inside with the 
cheese ... good stuff ..


----------



## beerco (Aug 13, 2007)

You should at least mention that these are known as "Atomic Buffalo Turds" and are considered BBQ Crack.

I made them for the first time a few weekends ago for a party and zipped up the filling a bit by using about a pound of andouille sausage (ground up) and 3/4 red onion mixed in with the cheese.  cheese sat over night. 

I made 50 total and they lasted about a half hour. I used the left over creamcheese as a dip.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 13, 2007)

I just had those this weekend but there was sausage inside as well as the cream cheese.  They were good.


----------



## beerco (Aug 13, 2007)

p.s., because capsaicin  is not soluble in water, the soaking will probably have little effect on the hotness of the dish.


----------



## auntdot (Aug 13, 2007)

We like hot stuff, but find the cheese tends to blunt a lot of the hotness.  We will often add other cheeses.  Will add jack cheese or mozzarella to the cream cheese, or even grated cheddar. These are great.  But they can also be made inside in the oven, which we do because we like them when it is cold outside or we are too lazy to drag out the grill.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2007)

I am thinking of trying these, but doing a cornbread type stuffing with lump crab and grilled yellow corn, some smoked gouda perhaps, then wrapping and grilling or baking off.


----------



## sattie (Aug 13, 2007)

You mentioned two of my favorite foods!!!  Jalapenos in anything is great an d even better with bacon in it, around it, or whatever!  Sounds great!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2007)

It's nearly lunchtime here in this part of the world and I have to STOP checking in on this thread.  Y'all are making me cry---these variations and recipes sound so great.


----------



## mitmondol (Aug 14, 2007)

You poor thing, can't you find some hot peppers over there? I know what you mean about missing certain food items, I am still in the same shoes sometimes (moved from Eu to CA)
Had to experiment a lot trying ti initate certain flavors with available ingredients here.
I think it must be harder where you are..
There is probably some kind of bacon (it is everywhere) and some kind of peppers, so just try something!


----------



## letscook (Aug 14, 2007)

That is the exactly the way we do them.
Somtimes I mix in a litle Ol bay seasonings or zatarins seas.(spelling?)
Also heard soaking in milk helps with the heat for the one who don't like the heat


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2007)

bacon wrapped anything is good, but jalapenos stuffed with cheese? or sausage? or pulled pork? or crab?

thanks for posting this sallychoc, and everyone for their modifications! this is a must try as i'm about ready to pick my first coupla jalapenos this year from the garden.

lol @ bbq crack.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2007)

mitmondol said:
			
		

> You poor thing, can't you find some hot peppers over there? I know what you mean about missing certain food items, I am still in the same shoes sometimes (moved from Eu to CA)
> Had to experiment a lot trying ti initate certain flavors with available ingredients here.
> I think it must be harder where you are..
> There is probably some kind of bacon (it is everywhere) and some kind of peppers, so just try something!



Thanks for the sympathy, mitmondol--I've only found one variety of nearly hot peppers and they are so thin it would be difficult to stuff them and they are here only for a short time------you can get imported bacon (the local bacon are "slabs" and I believe meant to just throw in  huge pots of soup for flavoring--I've never found it sliced) but the imported supply is always "iffy" at best and  $$$$$$.  So, I do understand your problems, too.  At least in this expat community people call each other when a hard to find ingredient shows up and then it's gone with the winds of the steppes for another 3 months. 

But I sure do enjoy reading this thread and seeing the different variations.


----------



## The Z (Aug 14, 2007)

I make these frequently and they're always a smash!


----------



## QSis (Aug 14, 2007)

elaine l said:
			
		

> I just had those this weekend but there was sausage inside as well as the cream cheese. They were good.


 
That's the way I make them, with the L'il Weiners. Made about a million of them this past weekend and put them in the smoker for about an hour and a half. Huge hit.

Almost everyone loves ABT's (Atomic Buffalo Turds).




By QSis

Lee


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 15, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> how could that NOT be good.



Well said.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2007)

love2"Q" said:
			
		

> try using some left over pulled pork inside with the
> cheese ... good stuff ..


 

I've never seen the words 'left over' in the same sentence with 'pulled pork' before!


----------



## mitmondol (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone tried peanutbutter stuffed jalapenos?
Roast, peel jalapenos, scrape out seeds, stuff with pb.
I made these dipped in chocoale too.Really great!


----------



## iCook31 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! That sounds really really good.

I know my mom loves those, I think I will make them this Saturday.

We are having 30 people over at our house! Its going to be crazy. And I know most of them love spicy food! I cant wait to try this one!!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2007)

hmmmm, like I've posted before.... I like jalapenos done on the grill with cream cheese and shrimp stuffing. I like shrimp wrapped in bacon. Might as well combine all three! I never thought about wrapping the pepper in bacon before. Maybe that will save my fingers this time


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 3, 2007)

Tried these last night. My filling was cream cheese, onion and garlic,
chopped smoked oysters.
The bacon was a bit chewy... might try pancetta next time.
Made some Coconut Curry chicken and Ginger Sesame Beef satays too.
Tasty!

well there were supposed to be photos, but once again
DC doesn't want my correctly sized jpgs. Oh well, just
use your imagination!


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you find the bacon a bit overpowering?  I ask because if only half a jalepeno is used, it seems that a full slice of bacon would wrap and wrap and wrap it three times or more.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 3, 2007)

Yup, the bacon was definitely there, Vera! (Like your avatar!)
A whole slice was too much, half a slice seemed like not enough...
But after cooking, decided a half slice would have been plenty.

Next time I might just cut the caps off the peppers, clean them
out and insert stuffing.... 

There is definitely a lot of room to play with these! 
oink


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 4, 2007)

I made this recipe except stuffed the peppers with a mexican blend of cheese.  I did not soak them though. My peppers seemed a bit tough - would the soaking soften them a bit? Did anyone else have tough peppers?Vera, I used 1/2 slice of bacon on around each of my peppers so it wrapped once. You might try that.


----------



## Harmening (Oct 10, 2007)

I like to use Anaheim peppers for these.  My family doesn't do spicy well, and these seem to work well for them.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

If you cook these on the grill, are you guys leaving them cheese side up so the cheese doesnt just ooze all out?

I tried this in the past and flipped them and all of the cheese fell out.

The only way around it it seems is using a whole piece of bacon and just wrapping the **** out of it but then it seems that that is way too much bacon.

since the bacon is already smoked, what about baking these @ 450 degrees until bacon is crisp?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 17, 2007)

That's what toothpicks are for 
I've done jalapenos stuffed with cream cheese and shrimp and the cheese didn't ooze out.  I start them out slit up and flip them long enough to get grill marks on the other side. Because I'm not the best at splitting them open and getting the seeds out I usually hold them closed with a wet toothpick. Same thing if I wrap bacon around something. Get the toothpicks out.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 17, 2007)

so you just slit em up the middle, you don't actually cut em in half?

cheers


----------



## pacanis (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think I followed this whole thread to know exactly what everyone was saying, you know, there's usually some interesting tangents involving similar things, but for stuffed jalapenos I look for the big ones in the store and just make one cut lengthwise. You can usually pry them open enough to get the seeds out, or maybe it just tears a little bit around the top, but they typically spring back closed if you don't "overstuff" them. And if they don't close...... toothpick 'em closed.  Heck, I'll bet you could even skewer a bunch of them and they'd be easier to turn all of them at once. I've been meaning to pick up some thin metal skewers. Now I have a reason.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 17, 2007)

It's nearly lunchtime here in this part of the world and I have to STOP checking in on this thread. Y'all are making me cry---these variations and recipes sound so great.
__________________
The only difference between a "cook" and a "Chef" is who cleans up the kitchen. 
What if you got some jalapeno seeds and grew your own.Its just a thought.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think you really need to flip them. I did them low and  slow, over
indirect heat, and they came out fine. If you want to use bacon, you
can always precook it a bit to speed things up. 

My next attempt, I used some thin sliced chorizo, almost like a pepperoni,
and some prosciutto. Those both came out much better than the bacon!

In fact, those are what my avatar currently is!


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 18, 2007)

How hot an oven would you use, instead of grilling and how long in the oven???


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

Variation:  take a hot dog, slice it lengthwise but not all the way through, insert thin slices of cheese and jalapenos between the hot dog halves, wrap stuffed hot dog with bacon (may need toothpicks on either end to keep the bacon on) and grill----Oh, man, I'm crying along with jpmcgrew!!


----------

